# Printer Woes . . .



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2014)

I have gone through cheapo HP Deskjet printers so many times I've lost count. Now the one in the house is telling me these brand new HP ink cartridges are incompatible. I re-downloaded the driver like one of the fix pc sites suggested and still get the error message. This one is an 1100 J110 as is the one out in the shop (it's broke too).

Can anyone suggesst a printer that will last longer than a year or so? I print a lot I don't know if that's the reason.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2014)

I've just been through about 3 years with Epson printers, with the same sorry results! I had HP before 3 Epson printers and had better luck with them, so I recently bought another HP. Keeping my fingers crossed (although I know better)... Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2014)

If anybody else had it. It would last longer than a year. Dang Texans.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 12, 2014)

I have had super luck with HP's
I just got a new HP 8630
I needed a wireless one so we can all print from one. It seems real good so far
It had real good reviews. It works with all of our laptops, phones,kindle, I pads,Mac 
Ink reviews was even good on it.
Dave


----------



## TurnTex (Dec 12, 2014)

I was in your shoes and a couple years ago switched to a color laser. Best thing I ever did printer wise, hands down! It can be cheaper to print and you do not have to worry about the cartridges drying out if you don't use it for a little while. I have one in the shop that all my orders get printed on and one in the house. Both are Brother HL3170 CDW. Wifi, Automatic duplexing and very fast printing. Also, with laser, the print will not smear if you get it wet with water.

I have had my share of inkjets all the way from a standard, cheap Epson to a $4,000 42" Encad inkjet plotter. Have no plans to ever go back to inkjet again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 12, 2014)

Tclem said:


> If anybody else had it. It would last longer than a year. Dang Texans.


Hey, there's no call for picking on someone like that! Kevin's having a tough day, cut him some slack.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2014)

SENC said:


> Hey, there's no call for picking on someone like that! Kevin's having a tough day, cut him some slack.


If you don't stay out of this mr can't hang with being a Mississippian and has to move to Carolina


----------



## SENC (Dec 12, 2014)

Can't we all just get along? Group hug?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have an HPos too. I cannot stand it. And their CS is horrible as well. When the time comes for a new one, I'm gettin a laserjet and takin my mossberg 835 and the hp out to the feild and have some target practice with it.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 12, 2014)

I have an Epson WF-7620... been using it about a year with no complaints other than the wireless printing doesn't every work anymore. Not a big issue, as I always have my laptop right next to it when I'm getting ready to print labels or soundboards. Not the best photo printer, but it does use separate color cartridges so you don't have to buy a new one just because one color goes out (although, they do go out fairly close to each other). If you're going to invest in one to last, I'd follow Curtis' recommendation on a laser printer. You can get a decent one in the $300 range.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2014)

I have an HP LaserJet P1102w. B&W laser printer, can connect it by either wired through USB or WiFi. If you're doing a lot of printing, laser is the way to go - much cheaper in the long run for toner instead of ink and it produces a much better print quality. Yes, mine would be considered a lower end model - it was under $100 - but it's proven itself to be a workhorse. I print a pretty good amount each week. After 2 to 3 years, it's still going strong.

Well, I actually have two of them. I had one at home and, when I needed a printer for my office, I bought the same model for there. Now my office is in the house, so no need to run two, which means the other one is currently being stored, should I ever need it or run into someone needing a printer.

I'd buy it again, if I ever needed to. Though, if I ever have to replace it, I'll probably try and get myself a color laser printer.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 12, 2014)

Golly Gee. Guess I am lucky. Have had this HP Office Jet 5600 for about 4 years with no problems. I have been through more ink cartridges in those years than I care to say. When it does go kaput, I may look into buying a laser printer.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2014)

My mainstay printers are HP Laserjet black and whites, I like how I can connect them to my network and print form anywhere on my network. One of them is an old HP 4050N that's probably 10 years old... For color I bought a Canon and have had no issues with it over the last 3 years plus I like it takes separate cartridges for each color so I can replace just the one that's out.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a lot of headaches with my printer, but since I'm lowtech, I figure it's just me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 12, 2014)

I have an HP Photosmart D7460 Im guessing its in it 4th year. Its in the house and not in the shop but I have had no problems with it.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks like they want to last one year so you need to buy a new one each year...
they earn money selling cartridges not printers. 
Laser is the way to go @Kevin


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 13, 2014)

I got rid of the ink jet printers years ago. The cartridges dry up and they never seemed to last. I purchased a Samsung colour laser printer about 5 years ago and have not had a problem since. I have had to replace the toners twice but considering the amount of printing that gets done around here with one daughter in high school and the other in university, that's not too bad. I got the printer on sale for $99 and it has never caused me an ounce of problems. Plus, I don't have to worry about the toner drying out like the ink jet cartridges.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 13, 2014)

I would strongly recommend brother laser printers. This one in particular if you only need black and white printing (http://www.amazon.com/Brother-HL-L2...8486597&sr=8-1&keywords=brother+laser+printer). These things are advertised at being 1200 sheets per cartridge and I can honestly say that after probably 800 sheets or so during the course of a year with my roommates we haven't had any jams, connectivity issues, etc with this printer. It just works well. If you need color I know they have one model up from this one that does color as well. Brother hasn't disappointed yet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 13, 2014)

I have a HP J4550. It has copy, fax and scan capabilities, which come in handy sometimes, do they make similar laser printers? The laser printers mentioned here look like single-taskers....


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 13, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I have a HP J4550. It has copy, fax and scan capabilities, which come in handy sometimes, do they make similar laser printers? The laser printers mentioned here look like single-taskers....



They do make similar in laser printers, the price just goes up as to be expected! Here's a comparable laser counterpart that brother makes (http://www.amazon.com/Brother-MFCL2...F8&qid=1418488433&sr=8-1&keywords=MFC-L2700DW) I'm sure HP and the other companies make similar ones. My parents have this model or the one right above it at home and they've had good luck also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2014)

I have a Panasonic KX-4420 laser printer that I bought in the early to mid 90s that I stopped using about 12 years ago. It was working when I took it out of service and I can't remember why I did. Maybe I should dig it out and run it for a while and see what I didn't like about it. I do remember really liking it for the first 5 years or so.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 13, 2014)

Does a printer from the 90's even have a USB port? Might have to get an adapter, if you can find the drivers that'll run on your OS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2015)

I ended up getting a Samsung M2070W Xpress. It has great user reviews - haven't even set it uyp yet but this will be the first wireless printer I've had. It's a laser printer and scans and all that noise. Seems like a lot of printer for a Ben Franklin.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 16, 2015)

They figured out that they make more on ink than printers. I have 3 empty cartridges on my epson, which will cost almost as much as the printer did. Replaced the black then all 3 colors went out at the same time


----------

